# Inline Frame Weiterleitung?



## maxcom (5. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier unser Gästebuch in einem Inline Frame untergebracht.
Wenn das Gästebuch nicht erreichbar ist erscheint ja "die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden..."

Wenn die Seite nicht anzeigbar ist 
kann ich dann eine Weiterleitung einrichten, auf eine Seite die sich auf unserem Server befindet
z.B. Kommt später nochmal vorbei? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2005)

Mit HTML nicht.
Optimal wäre eine serverseitige Skriptsprache, welche bereits beim Laden der Elternseite prüft, ob der Server erreichbar ist... da du aber ein externes GB verwendest, nehme ich mal an, dass PHP &Co. nicht verfügbar sind.

Alternative: Javascript
Wenn der Server nicht erreichbar ist, sind auch die dortigen Grafiken offline... z.B. http://165629.multiguestbook.com/gfx/i/hp.gif

Beim Laden der Elternseite könntest du versuchen, dieses Bild mit JS zu Laden.
Tritt dabei ein Fehler auf, kannst du darauf reagieren... bspw. deine eigene Meldung verlinken oder den Link zum GB ganz weglassen.


----------



## maxcom (5. April 2005)

Hallo Sven,
danke für deine Antwort.
PHP funktioniert auf dem Server aber kein mysql/asp usw.

Könntest du mir ein Beispiel geben wie so ein Script aussehen könnte?
Und wo ich es einfügen muss?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2005)

Die benötigte Funktion heisst [phpf]fsockopen[/phpf]
Damit kannst du einen Server connecten(oder auch nicht )

```
<?php
if(@fsockopen ("multiguestbook.com", 80))
    {
        echo 'Link zum Gästebuch';
    }
?>
```


----------

